# 94,000 words would be how many pages in paperback?



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi All,

For kindle books, does anyone have a formula for deciding what the word count in a story would equate to in terms of pages? I really appreciate it when an author states that how many pages a kindle book would be in paperback.  

I've heard before that you divide the number of words by 250? So 94,000 divided by 250 would equal a 376 pg. novel?  Is this right?  

Thanks.


----------



## AFernandez (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no concrete formula, since people can change font size. But I have seen 300 words/page used a lot and use that for estimating pagecount myself.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

I think 376 pages may be a little high. I have 2 novels in paperback, both at about 127,000 words and each 380ish pages (330/page)

Ian


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

I noticed that Apple seems to use 250 words per page. At least that what it translates from the Smashwords' word count. I use 250 words and I round down and claim 440 pages for _Spoil of War_. I see Apple has it at 449 pages. Same formula holds true with SECTOR C at Apple.

If you're planning on putting a page count in your description and want it to jive with the Apple page count, I'd go with 250 words per page.

Actual count varies, of course, by whether the comparison is to a trade-size paperback, a hardback or a mass-market paperback. As for Ian squeezing 330 words per page, a lot of indies try to get as many words possible on a page to reduce costs.  So it also depends what line spacing and point size you're talking about...

Looks like Apple at least is putting a stake in the ground on this.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian Weaver said:


> I think 376 pages may be a little high. I have 2 novels in paperback, both at about 127,000 words and each 380ish pages (330/page)
> 
> Ian


I disagree. My 90,000 word MG fantasy book has 348 pages in paperback. 376 pages for a 94,000 word novel doesn't sound that far off to me. At the end of the day, if the goal is to help readers judge the length of your book including the word count with an approximate page count is fine. You don't have to be exact. Unless you use a specific font size in your calculations, chances are the number is always going to be off.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

It's going to vary depending on book dimensions, margins, gutters, font size and spacing.  My novel is 75,000 words.  In Format-B paperback form it is 313 pages long.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

250 words per page seems to be pretty standard for estimating page count.


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful feedback. I'm going to go with 250.  =)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Diane Darcy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For kindle books, does anyone have a formula for deciding what the word count in a story would equate to in terms of pages? I really appreciate it when an author states that how many pages a kindle book would be in paperback.
> 
> ...


Divide by 330 (the King formuyla) and you get 284 pages.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

250 words per page in Courier New 12-pt font with 1 inch margins and double spacing was the standard estimate for NY publishing for years. But nobody really uses that anymore now that most submissions are done electronically (so you can actually see the real word count) instead of on paper (so you had to just guesstimate based on how many pages it was).

I've found when actually reading most paperbacks, that there tends to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 300-325 words per page. When I formatted my own novel for print (using Createspace), it came to roughly 300 words per page. So for a 94,000-word book, I'd estimate 300-ish pages.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a novel at that length and it came to about 320 pages. Depends on font


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

300 is basically my standard although not just font but leading (spacing between lines) also makes a difference.  Put your book into a "word" template and see what happens. You can download them free.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Since my romances are long I've done a lot of experimenting. You can change page count a lot depending on the book's trim (9 x 6 gives a lot fewer pages than 8 x 5 all other things being equal), margins, spacing between header and text, whether you start all chapters on a right-hand page, leaving a blank at the end of some chapters, font and font size, line spacing, etc.

My newest book is 92,000 words, 9 x 6 Create Space trim, font Bookman Old Style 11 pt., 1.2 line spacing and is 320 pages. That works out to 287.5 words per page.


----------

